
Demo: GraphQL with Node-Oracledb for Oracle Database - cjorcl
https://blogs.oracle.com/opal/demo%3a-graphql-with-node-oracledb
======
nikolasburk
This looks very interesting! I work at Prisma and am also the author of the
GraphQL vs REST article/video that's linked at the end of the article.

At Prisma, we're currently working on an DB connector for Oracle that'll
automatically turn your Oracle DB into a GraphQL API. Feel free to check it
out and join the discussion on GitHub:
[https://github.com/prismagraphql/prisma/issues/1644/](https://github.com/prismagraphql/prisma/issues/1644/)

~~~
cjorcl
Is there any branch for the Oracle Connector?

